# Be quiet Silent Loop 360 direkt an Dark Power Pro anschließen?



## Baraknur (9. März 2018)

*Be quiet Silent Loop 360 direkt an Dark Power Pro anschließen?*

Hallo

Ich Schuster mir später einen X299 Bild zusammen mit genannter Kühlung und einem MSI Tomahawk.   Versorgt das Netzteil über einen eigenen Anschluss die Pumpe dauerhaft mit 12 Volt?

Ja Ich weiß, Ich kann die Pumpe an einen 4 Pin Anschluss anschließen und im BIOS auf 12 Volt stellen.  Allerdings ist mir so direkt die Pumpe abgeschmiert und hatte sofort das bekannte Rattern  als Ich das bei meinem letzten Build gemacht habe. Daher habe Ich irgendwie Bedenken diesbezüglich.


----------



## _Berge_ (9. März 2018)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Loop 360 direkt an Dark Power Pro anschließen?*

Ei Gude,

es gibt solche adapter:

Phobya Adapter 4Pin Molex (12V) auf 4Pin PWM 30cm - Schwarz - Zubehör für Modding | Mindfactory.de

manche Netzteile haben einen direkten Lüfter anschluss (steht jewrils im handbuch wie diese versorgt werden) zb. das dark power pro 11 hat sowas

ansonsten haben mittlerweile viele boards einen separaten AiO 4pin header der mit 12v versorgt wird


----------



## DerFakeAccount (9. März 2018)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Loop 360 direkt an Dark Power Pro anschließen?*

Das MSI X299 Tomahawk hat einen 4 Pin Anschluss mit der Bezeichnung PUMP_FAN1 - sollte 12V sein, siehe https://images.anandtech.com/doci/11906/boardfront.jpg

EDIT: Das Bild ist vom Tomahawk Arctic, ist 1zu1 das "Standard" Tomahawk, nur eben in weiß


----------



## Baraknur (9. März 2018)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Loop 360 direkt an Dark Power Pro anschließen?*

Dass das Dark Power Pro 11 den entsprechenden Anschluss hat weiß ich. Es steht allerdings in der Beschreibung des Netzteils dass es automatisch nach Temperatur regelt. Und genau damit scheint die Silent Loop Pumpe ja ein Problem zu haben. 

Board ist sogar ein Arctic.  Mein Bedenken ist nicht dass es nicht funktioniert am Mainboard Anschluss sondern dass die kurze Zeit beim ersten Bootvorgang bei der das Netzteil nicht konstant auf 12 Volt betrieben wird ausreicht um die Pumpe zu schrotten. So war es zumindest beim letzten Mal. Eventuell packe Ich für den ersten Bootvorgang ja den Boxen Kühler drauf, stelle um und montieren dann erst die Aio. Ist halt umständlich.


----------



## markus1612 (9. März 2018)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Loop 360 direkt an Dark Power Pro anschließen?*

An den Lüfteranschlüssen des NTs würde ich gar nichts anschließen.
Häng die Pumpe an den Pumpenanschluss des Mainboards, stell den wenn nötig auf max. Drehzahl und gut ist.


----------



## Narbennarr (9. März 2018)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Loop 360 direkt an Dark Power Pro anschließen?*



Baraknur schrieb:


> Dass das Dark Power Pro 11 den entsprechenden Anschluss hat weiß ich. Es steht allerdings in der Beschreibung des Netzteils dass es automatisch nach Temperatur regelt. Und genau damit scheint die Silent Loop Pumpe ja ein Problem zu haben.
> 
> Board ist sogar ein Arctic.  Mein Bedenken ist nicht dass es nicht funktioniert am Mainboard Anschluss sondern dass die kurze Zeit beim ersten Bootvorgang bei der das Netzteil nicht konstant auf 12 Volt betrieben wird ausreicht um die Pumpe zu schrotten. So war es zumindest beim letzten Mal. Eventuell packe Ich für den ersten Bootvorgang ja den Boxen Kühler drauf, stelle um und montieren dann erst die Aio. Ist halt umständlich.



Brauchst dann halt n Molex auf 3Pin Adapter
KabelDirekt 4-Pin Molex Lufter: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
Noctua NA-SAC1 Adapterset 3-Pin zu 4-Pol-Molex - 12,5 …


----------



## Baraknur (9. März 2018)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Loop 360 direkt an Dark Power Pro anschließen?*

Ja den würde Ich ganz gerne vermeiden da Ich die Kiste heute zum Laufen bringen will und im Lieferumfang keiner enthalten sein dürfte aber Danke. Hatte gehofft ich könnte die Problematik mit dem Anschluss des Netzteils umgehen aber scheint ja leider nicht so zu sein.


----------



## Baraknur (9. März 2018)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Loop 360 direkt an Dark Power Pro anschließen?*

Was ist denn mit dem 3 Pin Stecker direkt am Netzteil eigentlich? Läuft der evtl. statisch auf 12 Volt? Aus dem Handbuch werde ich irgendwie ned schlau


----------

